# Fixing the WS3000 Wide Blade Sharpener



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I recently picked up a WorkSharp 3000 after trying my hand at tuning some bevel-up Veritas 3/16" thick A2 steel plane blades. The instructions say to attach the wide blade guide, leveling it with the sharpening sandpaper. Unfortunately, it won't go down that far, because the inside of some of the supports squeeze against a raised piece of the machine. Sooo... I got out my Dremel and a carborundum cutting wheel and trimmed them back. I've attached a picture showing where I had to grind. It only took a couple of minutes and it was level.

Please note it was the *inside* of the support, not the "bottom".

I'd previously called WS and they told me it didn't have to be level, just co-planar, a cop-out to me. I wanted to use my Veritas honing guide with it and to use the angle setter, I needed level.

All this because some of the blades are 25*, some 38* and some 50*. It worked like a champ! I've attached a picture showing the reflection of some ribbed rubber matting in the blade. Scary sharp!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jim that's GREAT!! I have had the same isues with the wide blade attachment and went back to my water stones for sharpening wide blades. I am going to give your method a try. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent Jim!!! I'll be reworking mine this weekend. I've been using a large flat washer for quite a while. Just kinda cheesy I know. but it worked.. Your fix is the way to go..thanks...

btw.. for WS to say that the they don't have to be level, just co-planer is iffy at best.. If using their jig it may be ok, I, like you, use a veritas jig and never bothered even trying out theirs. it may in fact work out.. i dunno.. but with a jig like the veritas or similar rig, its a big nope...no way...definately will change the angle of approach....

again, thanks, great work..

bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Jim

I guess I will rework my 3000 this week 

=========



BigJimAK said:


> I recently picked up a WorkSharp 3000 after trying my hand at tuning some bevel-up Veritas 3/16" thick A2 steel plane blades. The instructions say to attach the wide blade guide, leveling it with the sharpening sandpaper. Unfortunately, it won't go down that far, because the inside of some of the supports squeeze against a raised piece of the machine. Sooo... I got out my Dremel and a carborundum cutting wheel and trimmed them back. I've attached a picture showing where I had to grind. It only took a couple of minutes and it was level.
> 
> Please note it was the *inside* of the support, not the "bottom".
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Let me know how it works for y'all.... <And "y'all" from an Alaskan!>


----------



## Dereklee (Jul 15, 2010)

yep, Jim.
youve done a good thing for all the 3000 users. :sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Another thing on my TODO list!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I can scratch this one off.......

good deal Jim,, thanks

beats the hell out of the big flat washer I had under the plate for the last year..*L*


----------



## TGYoung (Mar 14, 2011)

*Just to be extra sure!*



BigJimAK said:


> I recently picked up a WorkSharp 3000 after trying my hand at tuning some bevel-up Veritas 3/16" thick A2 steel plane blades. The instructions say to attach the wide blade guide, leveling it with the sharpening sandpaper. Unfortunately, it won't go down that far, because the inside of some of the supports squeeze against a raised piece of the machine. Sooo... I got out my Dremel and a carborundum cutting wheel and trimmed them back. I've attached a picture showing where I had to grind. It only took a couple of minutes and it was level.
> 
> Please note it was the *inside* of the support, not the "bottom".


I think I understand where to grind but, in an excess of caution...

Looking at the bottom of the sharpening table you see two protrusions that look like chairs, facing each other. You do your grinding on the "front" of each chair's front leg?

Thanks!


----------

